# Mac not streaming well



## techchica (Oct 2, 2010)

I recently purchased a new macbook with OSx 10.6.5. It seems the other laptops are streaming fine except for this one. The other two ones are running on windows. So I would be searching the web and all of a sudden it stops streaming and then starts again in another 10 or 33 minutes. Do I need a new router?? The router is upstairs and I'm usually downstairs. Is this a common problem in OSx 10.6?? or with macbooks in general? Hope someone can help me out


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

What do you mean by steaming? You are watching online video, or listening to online radio/music?


----------



## techchica (Oct 2, 2010)

Let me correct myself.. I meant the internet connection is intermittent..stops then works then stops again... where as with the other laptops with windows its a little more consistent. Any idea why??


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

How far are you from the router? Do you watch the AirPort icon in the menu to see how many bars you have? Have you run the Network Diagnose app to see what it comes up with?


----------



## durrell (Oct 3, 2010)

I have the same problem, we have 2 notebooks, one a mac pro, and the windows one is reliable where as the mac keeps stalling. I did the [email protected] shaw and the pc always gets better numbers. however when I got up today it kicked *** all day. I could not figure what was slowing it right down to a snail mails pace.


----------

